# trailing arm ??



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

whats up everyone can some one help me understand trailing arms better. why do people have adjustable ones. i know this is prob a retarted question but i just cant figure it out


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Usually adjustable trailing arms are lighter weight and made from stonger material than stock ones. Lowriders would use them to compensate for height of car (lower or higher). The trailing arms would be one factor that would limit the height of the car if the rear cylinders are larger than average. The other use is for high performance stability when used with high torque cars built for speed... I'm sure there are other applications as well.


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

sixonebubble said:


> Usually adjustable trailing arms are lighter weight and made from stonger material than stock ones. Lowriders would use them to compensate for height of car (lower or higher). The trailing arms would be one factor that would limit the height of the car if the rear cylinders are larger than average. The other use is for high performance stability when used with high torque cars built for speed... I'm sure there are other applications as well.


thanks for the reply homie. so the longer the cylinder the longer you would make the trailing arme? also so if i have extended trailing arme when the rear is dumped will it cause it to drive rough?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

there are also used to move the pinion angle on the driveshaft


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Normally yes, the higher the car goes the trailing arms would naturally need to be longer. That's something you have to calculate based on your vehicle. You also have to consider the drive shaft. The higher the car goes the driveshaft gets pushed into the rear seal of the transmission. If you plan on using a 14" or more cylinder you should use a telescopic driveshaft (slip yoke) to compensate the angle. Otherwise you'll be busting out tranny seals on the regular.

As far as dumping it, you kind of have to compromise on the low end if you want your booty in the air. Unless you do some type of custom modification on the rear, the car probably wont lay to the ground...


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

sixonebubble said:


> Normally yes, the higher the car goes the trailing arms would naturally need to be longer. That's something you have to calculate based on your vehicle. You also have to consider the drive shaft. The higher the car goes the driveshaft gets pushed into the rear seal of the transmission. If you plan on using a 14" or more cylinder you should use a telescopic driveshaft (slip yoke) to compensate the angle. Otherwise you'll be busting out tranny seals on the regular.
> 
> As far as dumping it, you kind of have to compromise on the low end if you want your booty in the air. Unless you do some type of custom modification on the rear, the car probably wont lay to the ground...


:run: wow i guess there is a lot more i need to learn


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

What are you trying to do?


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

sixonebubble said:


> What are you trying to do?


i just bought a cutlass and it came with a hydraulic setup that was never installed. so i am just trying to learn how all this works. the rear cylinders that came with it are like 18" and someone told me i would need adjustable trailing arms for large cylinders so i was trying to figure out what a trailing arm was for.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

they also serve the purpose of centring the wheels, as when a car is dumped the wheels tend to move forward because of the pivoting action of the arms to the axle, so with longer arms this problem is fixed.
This also puts strain to the pinion, in some cars very little in othrs more. But generally a slightly extended arm wont hurt.
If you plan on keepin the 18s thou, you will NEED both longer arms and a slip yoke, but dont see the purpose of 18s unless you plan to hop big inches.


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

dogbonekustoms said:


> they also serve the purpose of centring the wheels, as when a car is dumped the wheels tend to move forward because of the pivoting action of the arms to the axle, so with longer arms this problem is fixed.
> This also puts strain to the pinion, in some cars very little in othrs more. But generally a slightly extended arm wont hurt.
> If you plan on keepin the 18s thou, you will NEED both longer arms and a slip yoke, but dont see the purpose of 18s unless you plan to hop big inches.


thanks for the reply homie. No I'm not trying to get big inches right now I'm just trying to get a setup in my car. Just lay and play for now


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

dallascowboys25 said:


> thanks for the reply homie. No I'm not trying to get big inches right now I'm just trying to get a setup in my car. Just lay and play for now


Dogbonekustoms is right, 18s are probably overkill unless you want to hop crazy or 3 wheel in place. 12s should be fine and give you no problems. Plus you won't have to extend your arms or get a slip yoke.


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

sixonebubble said:


> Dogbonekustoms is right, 18s are probably overkill unless you want to hop crazy or 3 wheel in place. 12s should be fine and give you no problems. Plus you won't have to extend your arms or get a slip yoke.


thanks for the responce. let me ask another dumb question do u measure a cylinder by the outside case or is it measured by what comes out


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I think it's what comes out, which should be slightly less than the outside case. The sizes are usually standard even sizes; 12, 14, 16, 18 etc... After 18 the increments might change.


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

sixonebubble said:


> I think it's what comes out, which should be slightly less than the outside case. The sizes are usually standard even sizes; 12, 14, 16, 18 etc... After 18 the increments might change.


thanks homie your the man :thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

they also come in 6, 8 and 10 
But yeah, 12 are alright.

Anyways, they sure measure by the shaft, but when doin the fnt make sure you measure the overall travel of the suspension, cause if you put a too long cilinder you gonna snap balljoints......need extenders if you want longer than ''allowed''.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

dogbonekustoms said:


> they also come in 6, 8 and 10
> But yeah, 12 are alright.
> 
> Anyways, they sure measure by the shaft, _*but when doin the fnt make sure you measure the overall travel of the suspension, cause if you put a too long cilinder you gonna snap balljoints......need extenders if you want longer than ''allowed'*_'.


no. thats wat heavy duty [unbreakable balljoints]as people call them are for,and the only thing i herd extenders for are lincolns,,,if u want a high ass lock up in the front use caprice spindles or off road spindles,and 6 or 8 are fine for da front


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

everyone is right bro. Iam no expert but I have to do my own stuff its all learn as you go plus layit low is the best place to ask questions. Once you start messing with the pinon angle it turns in to a headache but you have to just think a little more and look at how things are working. even with all the extras such as slip oke and adjustables you will still have issues. Shoot my sping in my slipyoke gout stuck and caused my drive line to come out of my tranny this weekend. Good luck!


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I have square extensions on my Fleetwood.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

sixonebubble said:


> I have square extensions on my Fleetwood.


post pics and of lock up


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replys


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

dallascowboys25 said:


> Thanks for the replys


Another good reason, is the adjustables allow the arm to pivot, lets it turn on it's center. Thus allowing better 3 wheel, and less suspension geometry bind. 

Plus they look killer, 
We have a special rite now which includes Upper adjustables and axle pivot bushings for 190.00 . The axle pivots make for super easy install of the arm, and allow a ton more motion over the stock factory rubber bushing...


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

And 18's are to big for your cutlass unless your running a fuck load of rear coil. if your just running a precut 2 ton or something they will go through your package tray and break your back window most likely.

and a cylinder is measure but the amount of travel it has not be the outside length. so with it all the way in measure how much is sticking out. then pull it out and measure the differece is your size. 

usually a 12'' cylinder would measure like 13.75 on the outside
a 10" would be like 11.5 or so


----------



## dallascowboys25 (Jun 20, 2012)

binky79 said:


> And 18's are to big for your cutlass unless your running a fuck load of rear coil. if your just running a precut 2 ton or something they will go through your package tray and break your back window most likely.
> 
> and a cylinder is measure but the amount of travel it has not be the outside length. so with it all the way in measure how much is sticking out. then pull it out and measure the differece is your size.
> 
> ...


Thanks homie for the help


----------

